# Dumb question?



## michaelion (Jan 17, 2014)

I've come back to macosx.com after a few years away (mainly because I found answers to problems instantly on the web) and a lot has changed. However, I had an issue a few months ago and have a new one now. My profile tells me that I've never thanked the person(s) who helped me: that certainly wasn't the intention, and I thought I had thanked them. So just how do I express my gratitude?
Thank you  for any help


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 17, 2014)

There is no requirement that you need to thank people. Our site has not only a reputation indicator, but a thanks count. Your profile keeps track of how many thank you&#8217;s you gave and how many you received. It&#8217;s just a friendly fun thing added to the forum. 

If you look at the bottom of each post to the left, you will see an icon with a thumbs up and the word Thanks next to it. If the post was helpful to you, you click on the Thanks button.


----------



## michaelion (Jan 17, 2014)

Gotcha, Cheryl. Thanks once again.
Michael


----------



## luatminhanhpro (Jan 13, 2017)

This is a good site with a lot of themes or on the computer. thanks


----------

